# will i look like a tool in these pants?



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

yes,but who cares.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

they are kind of "attention-whore-ish"


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

no i'd rock those


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Who gives a shit


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Hell no, I'd totally rock those threads. And even if you do look like a tool, who cares?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Not at all. Make sure you get them in extra small :cheeky4:


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

if you like them go for it!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> my friend said i will look like a tool in these pants but *i like them*


You said you like them. That's all that matters.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, i've seen way worse pants. U can pull that off


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Not at all. Make sure you get them in extra small :cheeky4:


do you speak from experience? these are special blend annex pants and i heard to buy smaller they fit really big im like 5'10" and 32x32 jeans...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

eschen515 said:


> do you speak from experience? these are special blend annex pants and i heard to buy smaller they fit really big im like 5'10" and 32x32 jeans...


If that's the case, you should see if you can try them on first or try on some other Special Blend pants to test out the fit.

And to your original question, if you like them, who cares what everyone else says.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

It's only a tool thing if you're doing it to impress your peers. There's nothing toolish about it if you like it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

those are pretty ugly.. Guess you could tone them down with a plain jacket...maybe yellow to take the focus off.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I love and hate it all at the same time


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i like them, in a weird i-don't-like-them-but-i-like-them way.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

eschen515 said:


> do you speak from experience? these are special blend annex pants and i heard to buy smaller they fit really big im like 5'10" and 32x32 jeans...


I was being sarcastic. These things are hideous. But I do wear Special Blend...I'm 5'11" and 34x32-34 jeans and I ride XXL snowboard pants. You have to try them on to see what you like for a fit.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

they would look good on a chick


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

if you have the matching jacket the YES....


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

They are pretty hideous...


But like BurtonX8 said....if you like them thats all that matters. Hey people might look at my jacket and think its ugly....do I give a shit? F&#K NO! Cause I like it...even though I think I need a new one, thats a different topic lol


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Those are some loud ass pants.

I never really understood the whole funky color thing on the mountain.

You rock hot pinks and purples on the slopes and it's cool.

You rock the same colors into the club and you're a tool.

:dunno::dunno::dunno:

To each its own. If you like em, rock it. You might get a few stares, but as long as you can shred, what does it matter?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if it's all about getting noticed, those pants will definitely get the job done...but I'd want my performance to be able to back the extra attention I'd get wearing them


----------



## tocsin (Jan 27, 2010)

My Brohter wears a neon green jacket and red plaid pants so to each their own......


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

extra0 said:


> if it's all about getting noticed, those pants will definitely get the job done...but I'd want my performance to be able to back the extra attention I'd get wearing them


I second that...When I see someone wearing loud ass clothes it seems that theyre trying to get attention.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

eschen515 said:


> will i look like a tool in these pants?


No. 

You'll look like a flaming tool.


At least your friends will be able to spot you easily and its unlikely you'll look like anyone else on the mountain.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know, can you invert?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm going to go and say NO as long as you don't ACT like a tool.


----------



## HelixDnB (Feb 23, 2010)

As long as you don't act like one, I think you'll be fine. Then again, these are my pants:










But I love them, and get compliments all the time on them.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

ha i like the green pants. i dont act like a tool so i guess ill be ok. i love the pants. purple is my favorite color. i think im going to go with a black jacket just cuz its hard to find anything to match


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

eschen515 said:


> i love the pants. its hard to find anything to match


how about this jacket??


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> how about this jacket??


haha thats a good jacket but i cant help thinking tht its implying something or is it just me?? ha


----------

